# Best Boat Battery



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

It is about the time of the year when someone will post this perennial question so I thought I would save them the time. Feel free to post your suggestions for all to see...


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Learned most of this stuff the hard way with outboards anyway. This article covers most of it regarding selecting proper starting batteries and how their misuse can damage stators and rectifiers in your outboard. 

https://www.go2marine.com/productcenters/electrical/6-troubleshooting.pdf

Maintenance-free batteries (gel cells / AGM / closed-case) have thin plates. They’re ideal for a charging system that maintains a typical charge between 12.5V – 14.4V, but not for outboards, where batteries are commonly drained by accessories while fishing, etc. i.e. when there is no charge applied to a battery while the battery is in use. Its thin plates cannot withstand constant discharging and charging. It will develop weak and/or dead cells due to this behavior.

*Maintenance-free batteries should not be used* because their life span is shortened when used on an outboard application. A new fully-charged, maintenance-free battery will work fine at first, but under constant discharging and charging, something that style battery is not designed for, it will eventually become weak and/or develop dead cells, thus unable to accept a full charge, thus putting a rectifier/regulator at extreme risk of failure.

Non-maintenance-free batteries (lead-acid flooded cell; has vent caps on its top) have heavy, thick plates. They’re ideal for outboards, where batteries are commonly drained by accessories while fishing, etc. i.e. when there is no charge applied to a battery while the battery is in use. Its heavy plates can withstand constant discharging and charging. These batteries have much more reserve time and are much more suited for this behavior.

The recommended type of battery for outboards is a single (NOT more than one) 850+ CCA dual purpose or cranking/starting non-maintenance-free battery. Make sure to charge any battery off of a battery charger BEFORE installing. *NEVER allow the stator to charge a battery. *The stator is designed to maintain the battery’s voltage at an optimum charge. It’s not designed to charge a dead or weak battery. Make sure the battery is always charged off of a battery charger before each use of the boat to maintain optimum performance and life of the battery, stator and regulator. If multiple accessories are used, a 2nd battery, NOT connected to the starting battery, is recommended. If desired, a make-before-break switch can be used between the two batteries. Make sure to also charge this battery off of a battery charger before each use.

*NEVER jump-start a battery while an outboard engine is running*. This can cause damage to the rectifier/regulator. Always use a battery charger to charge a battery. If no battery charger is available, the rectifier/regulator’s Red wire may be disconnected while jump-starting to avoid damaging the rectifier/regulator


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Isnt deep discharge what marine batteries are for?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Isnt deep discharge what marine batteries are for?


Not exactly. Your boat may have two types of batteries: 1.) a starting battery, and possibly one or more 2.) deep-cycle batteries. Deep cycle batteries are not hooked up to the motors charging system, but are designed for longer use to run such things as electric trolling motors. They last longer running such devices, but need to be charged up after use.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Let the debate being, some people swear by AGM, and On Board Chargers (Some) are designed for the AGM batteries, or multiple types.

I replaced my batteries with Group 31, AGM, and set my charger for AGM as well.
I have had no issues, and I know a few other people who have also done the same.

OE


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have used Duralast Marine Batteries and they have lasted for 7 years on a smaller outboard boat. 95 dollars at AutoZone. It may be time for new ones.


----------



## SagNastyEyes23 (Nov 21, 2018)

I just purchased a Minn Kota Powerdrive 12v 50lb thrust 54” shaft. Rigging it up to a 16.5 deep v, what battery would you guys suggest, mostly going to be used for jigging the rivers and possibly a little trolling as well.!


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

I had to search for it, but here is a tread from last year.

I would read through this, as there is some great information.

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/best-trolling-batteries.587092/#post-6251433

OE


----------



## SagNastyEyes23 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank ya sir


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I buy them from WalMart or an auto parts store. Normal lead acid batteries rated appropriately for the application. Acceptable to me price vs life expectancy trade off.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I have the worst luck with batteries. Gone through a half dozen in the last decade. IMO, the blue tops and yellow tops are no better than the el-cheapos. I've stored them on my wooden work desk in my garage, on my wooden shelves in my basement, with a trickle charger, and without. Doesn't seem to make a difference. for the last couple years I've bought a deep cycle duralast from autozone. Will likely stick with this brand, as at least it's cheap, and seems to have the same longevity as the expensive batteries.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> I have the worst luck with batteries. Gone through a half dozen in the last decade. IMO, the blue tops and yellow tops are no better than the el-cheapos. I've stored them on my wooden work desk in my garage, on my wooden shelves in my basement, with a trickle charger, and without. Doesn't seem to make a difference. for the last couple years I've bought a deep cycle duralast from autozone. Will likely stick with this brand, as at least it's cheap, and seems to have the same longevity as the expensive batteries.


Dang dude dont come anywhere near my batteries!


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

sure shot i have had similar issues, got 4 years on a interstate starting battery but dont seem to get over 2 yrs on the TM batteries d31 from mason. hate changing all 3 but from what has been written the agm's are the way to go


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> sure shot i have had similar issues, got 4 years on a interstate starting battery but dont seem to get over 2 yrs on the TM batteries d31 from mason. hate changing all 3 but from what has been written the agm's are the way to go


Knock on wood I think I'm on year 4 of cabelas Agm and diehard platinum marine


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

so is a 27 series plenty for normal electronics and 80hp outboard staring motor or would a 31 series be better?

27 series-https://www.samsclub.com/sams/marine-27magm-18-mo-free/prod21234614.ip?xid=pdp_carousel_people-who-viewed-this-item-also-viewed_1

31 series-https://www.samsclub.com/sams/duracell-agm-deep-cycle-marine-and-rv-battery-group-size-31dtmagm/prod3590232.ip?xid=pdp_carousel_people-who-viewed-this-item-also-viewed_1


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> so is a 27 series plenty for normal electronics and 80hp outboard staring motor or would a 31 series be better?
> 
> 27 series-https://www.samsclub.com/sams/marine-27magm-18-mo-free/prod21234614.ip?xid=pdp_carousel_people-who-viewed-this-item-also-viewed_1
> 
> 31 series-https://www.samsclub.com/sams/duracell-agm-deep-cycle-marine-and-rv-battery-group-size-31dtmagm/prod3590232.ip?xid=pdp_carousel_people-who-viewed-this-item-also-viewed_1


I am sure the 27 series would start an 80hp engine without any trouble, And would have enough power to run 1 large screen finder or 2 smaller screen finders for the better part of a day. If you have an onboard charger/maintainer I would connect it. If not a small cheap battery maintainer like a battery tender would keep it topped off for you between fishing trips. The battery in the link is what you need "dual purpose" 

If you are still questioning if its big enough? Your engine manual will tell you the recommended CCA's ( cold cranking amps ) required to start your engine be sure the battery you buy has the recommended CCA just a guess 80 hp....575-625 CCA's as for running electronics get a battery with the highest RC ( reserve capacity) you can. Again guessing 27 series DP 575 CCA /160 RC

If you are running a trolling motor I would get the 31 series. But I would only connect the trolling motor to it. Run your other low draw electronics off the start battery. A charger is a must have.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks cdn1 have got a on board charger on its way, 3 bank 30amp 3-10s and had no intentions of using this battery for trolling motor ,, have 2*31 series for that and they are just for trolling motor. just was wanting to make sure the power was sufficient to run motor and electronics, helix7 is higher tech than the 1990 eagle 9500 that its replacing and uses more power perhaps?


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I would think you'll be good with the 27. I am running a 24 series lead acid to start a 50 hp it also runs 2 small finders a helix 5 Di and a garmin striker 4. No issues starting my engine even after 4-5hours running the finders


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

27 should be big enough provided all you're running is electronics. Even a stereo for reasonable periods will be okay. Once in a while, peek at the voltage shown on your helix and make sure you're good.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I run a starting battery by itself in the back. I also run a small 12v battery for just the fish finder and I run two group 29 batteries for a 24v 74 lb thrust trolling motor. Works great for me. I also suggest making sure your starting battery is at peak performance as my boat mechanic also stated that if its anything less than optimal it will be damaging to your outboard. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

So get a new battery every year to save your alternator?


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Not necessarily. Just make sure it’s charging and takes a good charge. You can tell if a battery is getting weak when starting your motor.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

What size battery should I run for just powering my fish finder? Plain ol run of the mill 12v marine battery?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Walleye Wizard said:


> What size battery should I run for just powering my fish finder? Plain ol run of the mill 12v marine battery?


Yea pretty much. Dont need anything special.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Walleye Wizard said:


> What size battery should I run for just powering my fish finder? Plain ol run of the mill 12v marine battery?


Are you starting the engine with the same battery? If yes what is the recommended CCA for the engine. How many ff's ? are you running a radio and lights etc. Read the previous posts they should answer your questions


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Just running the fish finder nothing else.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Walleye Wizard said:


> Just running the fish finder nothing else.


Any 12 volt should work fine for just a finder


----------



## HuCoSportsman (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking for some input on battery size and brand to use on a 36v Terrova trolling motor setup


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

I ran 2 duracell 31s for a 24 volt ulterra 80# thrust from 7am - 3pm on Detroit river yesterday in all that boat traffic and waves. I keep mine mostly on constant speed all the time ( 4 or 5) for most of day, and at the end of day it still was on 3/4 or just hitting 1/2 full when we left..Glad I went with the 31s for just the trolling motor. .


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

HuCoSportsman said:


> Looking for some input on battery size and brand to use on a 36v Terrova trolling motor setup


3 27 series or better 3 31 series. Pick batteries with highest reserve capacity you can find.


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone use Menards FVP brand deep cycle batteries? 12 month replacement doesn’t seem too bad unless the batteries are junk to begin with. Couldn’t find any reviews on them. I have. $100 gift card there to spend and nothing else interests me in that store.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> I have the worst luck with batteries. Gone through a half dozen in the last decade. IMO, the blue tops and yellow tops are no better than the el-cheapos. I've stored them on my wooden work desk in my garage, on my wooden shelves in my basement, with a trickle charger, and without. Doesn't seem to make a difference. for the last couple years I've bought a deep cycle duralast from autozone. Will likely stick with this brand, as at least it's cheap, and seems to have the same longevity as the expensive batteries.


Are you burning through trolling batteries or starting batteries?

If trolling, go with the largest amp hour battery you can afford. I read an excellent article from BoatUS on battery selection and purposes and build of starting vs deep cycle batteries. Now I understand why I was burning through trolling batteries after I began using my bow mount so often on open water. No battery regardless of type or build can be drawn down below 50% capacity without permanent damage. Oops lol

Not running an trolling motor on my Islander. Picked up a marine starting battery and a 2nd marine deep cycle for accessories today. 
A deep cycle isn't designed to be charged by the boats factory charging system.

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/articles/battery-type-information.asp


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

CHASINEYES said:


> Are you burning through trolling batteries or starting batteries?
> 
> If trolling, go with the largest amp hour battery you can afford. I read an excellent article from BoatUS on battery selection and purposes and build of starting vs deep cycle batteries. Now I understand why I was burning through trolling batteries after I began using my bow mount so often on open water. No battery regardless of type or build can be drawn down below 50% capacity without permanent damage. Oops lol
> 
> ...


They're deep cycle, but I draw them below 50% quite a bit, so that's probably why they croak so soon. Thanks.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

The Goat Roper said:


> Anyone use Menards FVP brand deep cycle batteries? 12 month replacement doesn’t seem too bad unless the batteries are junk to begin with. Couldn’t find any reviews on them. I have. $100 gift card there to spend and nothing else interests me in that store.


I have one in my dump trailer and it seems to be OK, but only been in there for a year


----------

